# Herfabomber strikes again!!!



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

DISTURBING NEWS&#8230;

I received a flat rate - after opening cautiously I removed the contents&#8230; 

A finger baggie with five torpedoes, a folded note with "Unfold Me" written on it, and an envelope stating "OPEN ME"











I unfolded the note and quickly glanced at the signature - it was THE HERFABOMBER - who we all know is Pete ouirknotamuzd










I cautiously opened the envelope to find these&#8230;









O.M.G. - ISOMs - WOOOO HOOOOOOO !!!!!!!!!!!!!! :woohoo:
I quickly checked for signs of beetle infestation - luckily they were clean, thank goodness.










I began the lengthy, complicated, but very scientific process of determining which factory band went with which torp.










After 20 straight hours of non-stop analysis I finally made my determination - it was greatly complicated 
by the fact that all five factories apparently have the exact same wrapper, binder, vitola, etc. for torps. I've got to hand it to the Cuban 
rollers are super consistent&#8230;

*Well here they are all dressed and ready to go to the party!!!*










*CAN'T THANK YOU ENOUGH FOR THE CCs PETE HERFABOMBER* formerly known as ouirknotamuzed!!!


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Congrats on figuring out the herfabombers identity, Ken. Those are some good looking sticks. How do we know that those aren't 5 house sticks from his local B&M and he sent along bands from sticks that he's smoked? 

Enjoy those sticks, you deserve them for cracking the case. Nice hit Pete.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Very nice, love the pictures!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Great Target - Great Hit & The Herfabomber lives on!!


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

Nice!! Enjoy brother! :tu


----------



## l330n (Mar 24, 2011)

NiCE! :rofl:


----------



## Tan18_01 (Jun 2, 2011)

Very nice.
Those are some mighty fine sticks.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

I do just have to throw this out there = Does anyone else find it odd that Ken always has the "scream" mask on in all his pics??? :der:


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> I do just have to throw this out there = Does anyone else find it odd that Ken always has the "scream" mask on in all his pics??? :der:


It's a Friday the 13th mask. Get it right Shawn! :mod:


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

:clap2: congrats detective.


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

max gas said:


> It's a Friday the 13th mask. Get it right Shawn! :mod:


HaHa It is Jason's mask!!


----------



## gasdocok (May 14, 2011)

max gas said:


> Congrats on figuring out the herfabombers identity, Ken. Those are some good looking sticks. How do we know that those aren't 5 house sticks from his local B&M and he sent along bands from sticks that he's smoked?
> 
> Enjoy those sticks, you deserve them for cracking the case. Nice hit Pete.


Ya know, they do look suspiciously like the Blue label B2 torpedoes on CI. 
:spy:


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

Why is it that I get scared every time I see "Herfabomber" in the subject line of a thread in this forum?


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

I know it's probably too late to mention now, but the order of label/cigar was as followed:

starting with the empty finger from left to right:

Diplomatico
H. Uppmann
Montecristo
Partagas
Vegas Robaina

alphabetical order:biggrin:


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> I know it's probably too late to mention now, but the order of label/cigar was as followed:
> 
> starting with the empty finger from left to right:
> 
> ...


Crap Pete I thought you were yanking my chain!!!

It didn't occur to me you recorded the order. 

This is heartbreaking.

detective?!?! MAJOR FAIL


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

max gas said:


> It's a Friday the 13th mask. Get it right Shawn! :mod:





djangos said:


> HaHa It is Jason's mask!!


Whatever - it's some kind of horror mask & he's always wearing it! Is that not odd??


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

REDEMPTION!!!
Maybe I'm more of the forensic type.

(before unbagging)


making the correct order - in reverse (double check me Pete)



By the way guys - Pete PM'ed me and offered to send me another set of five with the rings on them so I could compare flavors - you don't get any more generous than that - *Pete you are a true blue BOTL*.



Oldmso54 said:


> Whatever - it's some kind of horror mask & he's always wearing it! Is that not odd??


No Shawn - Not when you have a face that makes women screem and babies spit out their lolly pops in HORROR.



(just kidding)


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

I would LOVE to know what Ken's coworkers make of him and his office antics?? hoto:


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

Sweet sticks Pete, nicely bombed... gotta' love it!

'Grats Ken!


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> I would LOVE to know what Ken's coworkers make of him and his office antics?? hoto:


They're probably too afraid to say anything. Would you say anything to someone who wears a Jason mask on a regular basis. I wouldn't.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

nicely done,Ken....you really are a detective...you better be careful or else I'm going to think of even more challenging puzzle bombs for you to solve.


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

please don't :roll:


----------

